# Presidential voting poll



## ted_BSR (Oct 6, 2012)

Some may say it is off topic, but I am really curious about this little sample group.

No arguments please, no written responses are necessary, just take the poll.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm too stupid to vote.  I would vote for someone because they bow hunt or the color of their skin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2012)

ted_BSR said:


> Some may say it is off topic, but I am really curious about this little sample group.
> 
> No arguments please, no written responses are necessary, just take the poll.



Nope, not gonna do it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## JB0704 (Oct 8, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> I would vote for someone because they bow hunt or the color of their skin.





.....but, the truth is, most folks vote based on the "R" or "D" behinid their name.  They use the rest of that nonsense to try and make it mean something.


----------



## Four (Oct 9, 2012)

Aww, there isnt a "i dont vote" option QQ


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 9, 2012)

I am writing in elfiii.


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for your participation guys! I was curious, because we are a strange sample group. All kinds of flavors in here. Seems we are mostly smart too. Wonder if there were any female responses?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2012)

ted_BSR said:


> Thanks for your participation guys! I was curious, because we are a strange sample group. All kinds of flavors in here. Seems we are mostly smart too. Wonder if there were any female responses?



I would bet your poll results are more accurate and indicative of those voting in a few weeks than you will ever know.


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 10, 2012)

Alright......who's the O voter?  Out yourself, heathen!


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 10, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> Alright......who's the O voter?  Out yourself, heathen!



You know it is Waddles.


----------



## Four (Oct 10, 2012)

ted_BSR said:


> Thanks for your participation guys! I was curious, because we are a strange sample group. All kinds of flavors in here. Seems we are mostly smart too. Wonder if there were any female responses?



Kind of a rigged election eh? It's a pole in a southern hunting forum asking a red vs blue question.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2012)

Four said:


> Kind of a rigged election eh? It's a pole in a southern hunting forum asking a red vs blue question.



Independent or Other isn't good enough for you?


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Oct 10, 2012)

I, too, am anxious to see how much differently than a 50/50 split (as reported by mainstream media) the election will actually go.   90% of the people I talk to about it are of the following opinion...

a)   vote for a known failure
b)   gamble on a businessman fixing this country

B!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How bad does it have to get before Democrats would vote Republican?    Some would never vote Republican...no matter how bad things got.


----------



## Four (Oct 10, 2012)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> How bad does it have to get before Democrats would vote Republican?    Some would never vote Republican...no matter how bad things got.




Just as bad as it has to be for red to vote blue... 

As a democrat why they hate bush they'll tell you:
Bush pulls a bailout
Bush starts wars
Bush violates constitution, removes civil liberties
Bush wont balance the budget
Bush increases the war on drugs

Ask a republican why they hate Obama
Obama pulls a bailout
Obama starts wars
Obama violates constitution, removes civil liberties
Obama wont balance the budget
Obama increases the war on drugs


----------



## fishinbub (Oct 11, 2012)

Four said:


> Just as bad as it has to be for red to vote blue...
> 
> As a democrat why they hate bush they'll tell you:
> Bush pulls a bailout
> ...



You must be one of those "undecided voters" that needs more information from each candidate before they can earn your vote. Here's a little piece of information about the candidates to help you in your decision, Bush isn't on either ticket this go around...


----------



## Four (Oct 11, 2012)

fishinbub said:


> You must be one of those "undecided voters" that needs more information from each candidate before they can earn your vote. Here's a little piece of information about the candidates to help you in your decision, Bush isn't on either ticket this go around...



clever 

I'm not undecided. I was just using the two past two presidents as an example to illustrate the blind obedience to the parties.


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 11, 2012)

Four said:


> Kind of a rigged election eh? It's a pole in a southern hunting forum asking a red vs blue question.



... on the Aethiest, Agnostic and Apologetics forum. Fair mix there I would say.

BTW, the question is NOT about red vs blue. I don't cleave to either, there are crooks and idiots on both sides.


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 11, 2012)

Four said:


> Just as bad as it has to be for red to vote blue...
> 
> As a democrat why they hate bush they'll tell you:
> Bush pulls a bailout
> ...



Republican? Not really, but I don't "hate" Obama. I don't really agree with most of your points on why I wouldn't vote for him. I do agree about his blatant disregard for our constitution and the rule of law.

My major beefs are:
-He is dishonest
-He is a socialist
-He telegraphs strategic information
  (I suspect he knowingly leaks it also)
-He is inept at domestic, fiscal, and foreign policy
-He apologizes for America to foreign leaders
-He sucks up to the UN
-He is, as far as I can tell, a Narcisist
-and perhaps the worst, he does not believe that America is the Land of the Free, and the Home of the Brave


DANG IT! I broke my own rules about the thread! Sorry guys.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 11, 2012)

None of the above.  Prior felonies.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 12, 2012)

Six million dollar ham said:


> None of the above.  Prior felonies.



Oh by the way...theirs, not mine.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 12, 2012)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Oh by the way...theirs, not mine.



I wouldn't have guessed that....


----------



## gtparts (Oct 12, 2012)

ted_BSR said:


> Republican? Not really, but I don't "hate" Obama. I don't really agree with most of your points on why I wouldn't vote for him. I do agree about his blatant disregard for our constitution and the rule of law.
> 
> My major beefs are:
> -He is dishonest
> ...



I know it falls within your list, but specifically, I absolutely detest the frequent and abusive way in which 'O'  "legislates" (executive privilege) from the oval office, by-passing the congressional process. 

Our federal government was constituted so that there would be a clear separation and balance of power between the three branches.

Likewise, I detest activist judges that bend the laws, establishing de facto laws from the bench.

If it ain't broke, don't fix it. Well, it worked effectively, if not elegantly, for nearly 200 years before the self-serving #!&*$^@ started treating it like their own personal fiefdom. We need a rollback to having statesmen of character and personal integrity seeking to do the bidding of the American public, within the limitations originally imposed. 

So much of the problem today is that the federal government has long over-stepped its authority. Issues of public health, education, even retirement, use to be the purview of local communities and state governments. The more that the feds tampered with these areas, the more onerous the costs and interference.

I yield the soapbox.


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 16, 2012)

Four said:


> clever
> 
> I'm not undecided. I was just using the two past two presidents as an example to illustrate the blind obedience to the parties.



Believe it or not....I agree.


----------



## Four (Oct 16, 2012)

mtnwoman said:


> Believe it or not....I agree.



oh my, this might call for a drink!


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 16, 2012)

Four said:


> oh my, this might call for a drink!


----------

